# Buckboard Bacon - 1st Attempt



## DrewJ (Jan 19, 2021)

Hey All, 

Our local Hy-Vee had pork butt on sale for 97 cents a pound so I bought the two biggest I could find. I have been wanting to try buckboard bacon for a while so this was my perfect excuse. I butchered (in more way than one) the butts and cubed up some for instant pot carnitas (which were great) and created a few wonky slabs to try my hand at buckboard bacon. I dry cured by weight following the guide posted by 

 disco
here.  Cured for 9 days and smoked them yesterday for about 6 hours on apple until they hit internal of 145 degrees F. Fried up a little for a taste test and it was amazing. Gonna slice and portion the rest in the next couple of days. Here a few pics:


Out of the cure and soaked for an hour in cold water to cut the salt a bit. I also ran them in my convection oven on the dehydrate setting to add a little pellicule. Also on a tip from 

 disco
 . 







After smoking. The two hunks on the back left are the bones of the butt that I also cured with some meat left on them for making soups. That's an experiment but I'm thinking it will be good. 






Test fry: 






Thanks to everyone on this site since I would never have dreamed of trying anything like this without some advice and inspiration from the fine people here! 

-drew-


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks great! Its on my list of stuff to try out here soon too!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks good! You'll be hooked now! Plus you can't beat the price. 

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice job. I too have done the BBB but I believe I followed the directions of 

 Bearcarver
  and like yours, it was fantastic. To this day though I do all of my belly bacon and Back (Canadian) Bacon ala 

 disco
   Hiss technique is rock solid.

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 19, 2021)

DrewJ said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Our local Hy-Vee had pork butt on sale for 97 cents a pound so I bought the two biggest I could find. I have been wanting to try buckboard bacon for a while so this was my perfect excuse. I butchered (in more way than one) the butts and cubed up some for instant pot carnitas (which were great) and created a few wonky slabs to try my hand at buckboard bacon. I dry cured by weight following the guide posted by
> 
> ...


Wow that looks really good!I love those things.  I tried doing a half leg last time and like the butt lot better.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 19, 2021)

looks fantastic, great job!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks awesome. Something I plan on doing real soon


----------



## jmusser (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks tasty! Beautiful color. BBB is the gentle mix btw belly and canadian in my opinion. Well done.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks great Drew! We love buckboard. I use the Pops wet brine and it turns out some great BB too.


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 19, 2021)

Drew your BB sure looks tasty


----------

